

U.S. Inquiry Finds Toyota Electronics Not at Fault - bbb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/09/business/09auto.html

======
presidentender
I feel vindicated, I must admit: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1169952>

